# Pete Williams



## rpg4321 (Nov 3, 2007)

Anyone remember Pete Williams? Ex Palm Line eng. cadet, then 5th and 4th engineer. Dates around 1975 to 1985. T


----------



## Tom Kirkpatrick (Dec 12, 2007)

I remember Peter well,we exchanged Xmas cards for a few years but somehow lost touch. Tom Kirkpatrick


----------



## cacique (Mar 26, 2005)

I too remember Peter well, sailed quite a few trips with him. Best Wishes and welcome to Ships Nostalgia, hope to see you around in the Palm Line forums. Kind Regards, David Wilson.


----------

